

Relax with CouchDB - First Three Chapters for Feedback - justindz
http://books.couchdb.org/relax/

======
davidmathers
I have to fight the urge to be the "someone is wrong on the internet" guy in
the XKCD cartoon when I read stuff like this. I don't think it's being overly
pedantic to say that words have meanings, and that meanings are especially
important in relational database theory because they are precise mathematical
meanings--not fuzzy natural language meanings.

From that perspective this document is borderline incoherent. The authors
don't know what a relational database is.

~~~
shaunxcode
yeah I think I must be missing the "domain" of problem that this is a solution
for? If you have relatively non-relational static (more read than updated)
data why do you need this to store it? Wouldn't flat files or berkeley db type
solutions fit the bill?

Also I am not questioning the validity of the project - more hoping that an
advocate can give an example of a foot that this show fits snugly.

